# Olympics road race



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Figured I'd start a thread for the Olympics race. Spoilers allowed if anyone is actually awake watching it live instead of watching it later on DVR.

Simon Geschke tested positive for Covid and had to withdraw from the race. His teammates tested negative so can race. Spain had a staff member test positive but the riders and the rest of the staff tested negative and can race.


----------



## NoCanSurf (May 1, 2021)

Any thoughts on how to stream it? I thought it would be part of the PeacockTV app, but so far its or any other other bicycle events are there (or listed).


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

NoCanSurf said:


> Any thoughts on how to stream it? I thought it would be part of the PeacockTV app, but so far its or any other other bicycle events are there (or listed).


It’s on the NBCSports app.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

That sure was a close sprint between Taddy and Wout.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

What a fantastic display of wheel sucking! Why make the effort to vie for gold when you can sit in and fight for second or third?


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

I was really pulling for McNulty, but he really had a great ride. Kudos to him.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, bummed about McNulty but it seems his prospects for the future look good.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Carapaz played McNulty perfectly. Carapaz was never going to drop Pog or WVA by himself. And McNulty knew he was the only chance for those two to get away. It played into Carapaz hands perfectly. I was hoping against hope that McNulty would at least get a medal for his efforts. Wasn't to be...


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh wow, that Womens race! What an effort and what a screwup for the finish! I won!!!...yeah you so didn't.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

re the 'womens' race.... now we know what will happen when race radios are banned. 
The mens race (or one of them) they complained about all the moto's, I would assume several should be posting the positions/times/splits, but obviously they didn't have real moto race driver/system.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Belgium failed in team tactics


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

So far for cycling,
1) thought the women's race was too dumbed down compared to the men's race. Still an amazing break away for the Austrian.
2) Men's triathlon Blummenfelt was an absolute BEAST and his kick in the final 2k to shred people that weigh 35-40 lbs less then he does was a thing of beauty to see.
3) Women's triathlon Duffy was unstoppable and because she pretty much was the entirety of the Bermuda team she was as close to an "age grouper" as one can get, she was her own coach, mechanic and recon. Her running style should be taught in schools. Current North Carolinian Zafares takes the bronze after wilting a bit on the run.
4) Men's MTB--MVdP tried to blame it on a course change for his ass over tea kettlee move on the big rock drop (there had been a ramp in practice) but his own team said that they were told the ramp would not be there for race day. Piddock gives the finger to everyone that things you have to specialize in cycling and runs away with the gold.
5) Women's race going on now...course seems to be having its way with some of them so far.

6) Olympic Tri relay--next week will be interesting to see.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

i just now discovered Chris Horner you tuke channel - some good pro riding discussion.


----------



## Ed Wiser (Oct 5, 2020)

PJay said:


> i just now discovered Chris Horner you tuke channel - some good pro riding discussion.


Chris is great. Let’s you understand what is going on during a race. Makes you enjoy the races more. 



https://youtube.com/channel/UCn7YuJaZmdmx_ERZH9r6eTA


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Mark Renshaw posted a few videos talking about Cavendish's sprint finishes. He had some good analysis of the leadouts he was getting from the team.

Edit to add: Please don't turn this into a pro/anti Lance discussion, but the latest Wedu podcast (vlog?) on Youtube they had Alison Tetrick talking about the Olympics and womens road racing in general. She was _really_ good. I had stopped watching that podcast because they had way too many inline endorsements (I pay for youtube premium to avoid ads) and it was just too much, breaking up the flow of the show. And also, the content became too much about their personal side projects and less about pro cycling. In this last episode they seem to have change both (less ads, more pro cycling talk, less side project chatter).


----------



## rtso21125307 (Jun 21, 2017)

Finx said:


> Mark Renshaw posted a few videos talking about Cavendish's sprint finishes. He had some good analysis of the leadouts he was getting from the team.
> 
> Edit to add: Please don't turn this into a pro/anti Lance discussion, but the latest Wedu podcast (vlog?) on Youtube they had Alison Tetrick talking about the Olympics and womens road racing in general. She was _really_ good. I had stopped watching that podcast because they had way too many inline endorsements (I pay for youtube premium to avoid ads) and it was just too much, breaking up the flow of the show. And also, the content became too much about their personal side projects and less about pro cycling. In this last episode they seem to have change both (less ads, more pro cycling talk, less side project chatter).


Lance? Who is this Lance you speak of?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

rtso21125307 said:


> Lance? Who is this Lance you speak of?


Lance Bass, we have lots of NSYNC thread derails.


----------



## rtso21125307 (Jun 21, 2017)

Coolhand said:


> Lance Bass, we have lots of NSYNC thread derails.


My guesses were Lance-alot Link....Lance Allworth....and lastly Lance Ito.


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

rtso21125307 said:


> My guesses were Lance-alot Link....Lance Allworth....and lastly Lance Ito.


Nope, definately Lance Parrish the under rated catcher on the Tiger's 1984 World Series winning team.


----------

